# 2018 HIP



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Just did my HIP Survey on my 2018 license. That automated voice sounds like he has a bad Russian accent. And he says the 10 digit number so fast you can’t write it down fast enough. Lol


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

you got me thinking....did i forget/miss the HIP number...nope, it came printed on my license.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

You have to fill in the # in the boxes provided on your license. I can’t honestly say I’ve ever seen a “gallinule, snipe or rail” lol


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I have shot Snipe, and rail...gallinule not so sure I would know one if it was peaking me...
OK, I triple checked....this year and last, my HIP number was/is printed on my license...other years yes I had to record/write it in the space provided....this and last, there is/was no spaces...came already printed !
curious why/how we are seeing different methods.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

M R DUCKS said:


> I have shot Snipe, and rail...gallinule not so sure I would know one if it was peaking me...
> OK, I triple checked....this year and last, my HIP number was/is printed on my license...other years yes I had to record/write it in the space provided....this and last, there is/was no spaces...came already printed !
> curious why/how we are seeing different methods.


 I've never had my hip # come printed on my licence, I've always had to take the survey after purchasing my licence, strange indeed ?
Good luck and Good hunting.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

This yr when I bought my license online it allowed me to check the box for HIP and take the survey . Then it was printed on my license .


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Carpn said:


> This yr when I bought my license online it allowed me to check the box for HIP and take the survey . Then it was printed on my license .


Same here...


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Lil' Rob said:


> Same here...


Your right, the recorded voice sounds like hes Drunk! I called Cols. and they said they have a contract and cant change.


----------

